# tuna fun



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Just getting in from cleaning fish will have a full report with pics tomorrow.It's bedtime for me !! Caught 3 yellowfin, and 2 Ajs We started at Petronius jigged a couple Blackfin for bait new we didn't want to stay water was 66 and green made the call to run to marlin water cobalt blue temp 68 and yellowfin skying everywhere tryed trolling jigging popping no luck then we found the bait and set our drift and started chumming then the tails were coming in . Repeated the process several more times left around 4 stopped by 255 grabbed our 2 Ajs and In we came running 45 mph in the 28 contender


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Can't wait to see and hear all about it. Lucky!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Interesting. 
Please share.








.

:thumbup:


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Can't wait for the full report 24th, good job on the YF's and I suspect an aching back from fighting those rig mules, dem' rig donkeys take some kind of steroids I beleive.

Oh, and if needed, I'll be happy to fix dem' pics for ya, haha!

Jimmy


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*Pics*

More pics


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*Pics*

Pics


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*Pics*

Pic


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice report and great job on the pics!

Jimmy


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Super job fellas!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

We'll if I had to catch three yft I would them to look like that. Nice job!


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice. Good job on the yellowfins!


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Very nice! So you cheated the dusk/dawn bites? How much farther south was the blue?


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

The color changed probably 6 miles south of Petronius. Even had a flying fish go over top of our boat. Never seen one get that high off the water . We also had about a 35lb cobia follow up the biggest aj but after reeling two big Ajs not counting the two I fought and lost in the rig .I was toast didn't want know more my fishing partner did get a jig on and drop down but he was gone.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great report and pics. I know you're eating seared tuna!


----------



## kiefersdad (Apr 26, 2013)

*Amberjack and Tuna*

Nice Amberjack and Tuna. How many small fish do you have to catch before you get a big one like that? My god that's some nice fish. You must have got an Irish Blessing before that trip. great fish and plenty of fun. Mike


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

It's good to see you guys steady on them , great report and pics.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the nice replies cause I do owe most of my success to several of you guys who have allowed me to ask questions and have gotten a lot of valuable info . Thanks guys !


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Smoke some, then make tuna dip, I'll never eat canned crap ever again, great post!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Yep I saved a bag of chunks just for dip ,gonna look online this weekend and find out how to make dip I've got the smoker!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats with tuna the catching is almost as much fun as the eating ! :notworthy:


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

24ft fishmaster said:


> Yep I saved a bag of chunks just for dip ,gonna look online this weekend and find out how to make dip I've got the smoker!


Yea, I have an electric smoker from Sam's, I don't really season them for tuna dip. Smoke for about an hour. Be creative on your dip. I'm from New Orleans, so everything including the kitchen sink goes into ours. 
Boiled eggs
Cayenne Pepper
Ground Pepper
Parsley
Dry Onions
Sea Salt
Crab Boil Seasoning (not much)
Chopped Pickle and some Juice
Mustard
Mayonnaise
Mix and enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Good report. Time to eat.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------

